# Class J 4884



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

I have had a class J 4884 N&W steam locomotive for a year now and have never ran it. I want to make a simple circle around Christmas tree. the locomotive has to have 19" radius track which i already have a few sections. How much track will I need ? thanks


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Depends on several factors, namely what kind of track is it? Snap? EZ? Uni? And do you already have power? Let us know and we can help.

If you have very little track and no transformer then I recommend getting a Kato Unitrack M1 starter set and take out the straight pieces for a circle. Unitrack is about as easy as you can get and works just fine on carpet.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

If you use these, you would need 8 packs to get a big 56" diameter circle, plenty of room for presents!!!
http://www.amazon.com/Kato-USA-Mode...7844668&sr=8-6&keywords=n+scale+kato+unitrack
edit: I think I'm wrong on that, I would say 6 packs.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

You could make a massive Christmas Tree layout in a small space in N scale !


----------

